# Horse Journal :)



## Dana1203 (Sep 20, 2013)

*12/12/13*

So today I woke up at 7:30 and got at the barn at 8:00 (my trainer and the owner of the barn don't need my help feeding) and I helped turn horses out, mucking stalls, watering, putting out hay, and we shaved some stalls. After that, I got to ride (due to the rainy and muddy weather, I hadn't been able to ride in a while so I was very excited to be able to ride ) 
The first horse I rode was a 12 year old gelding named Buddy, who I am absolutely in _love_ with. If I could own this horse, I would, he's just amazing! Here he is (these pictures weren't from today):

























Here's a video, too!
View My Video
Please excuse the shaky camera and my friend talking, a horse was behind her messing with the camera :lol:
But anyways, today's ride on him went great. The flatwork with him is really getting amazing, he's starting to bend very well and his canter is getting a lot more civilized and soft. And the jumping is just getting amazing with him, he used to not be able to canter to a simple crossrail, but now we're able to canter down to a 2'4 oxer and actually be soft and collected and civil about it. I'm very proud of him, he's made a lot of progress lately. After the ride, I gave him plenty of horse cookies :lol: and I also clipped him up and pulled his mane and made him more handsome than he was before . My trainer told me that at the rate he's going, we could show him this spring! I'm very excited about that, I think showing on him would be very fun!

The second horse I rode was named Dana, and I have ridden her for about two years now. She's very special and important to me, I worked with her when no one else would and we have really grown close to each other, and she's really a nice horse now. That being said, she's still a mare, and she'll still have moody days. Today was definitely one of those days. I should have lunged her first, since it was so cold and she hadn't been ridden in a while, but I decided against it. She was actually pretty decent the first ten minutes of the ride, but then she got really moody and tense the last part of the ride. I ended up having to just walk her on a loose rein, trying to get her to calm down. She did after about five minutes, and I picked up a little on my reins and spent a few more minutes at the walk, on a slightly tighter rein. I finally decided that she was calm enough to trot again, and she was still a bit tense, but after a minute or two at the trot she calmed even more, and by the end of the ride her mind was totally cool and collected and calm. Even though that wasn't the best ride we'd ever had, I still felt accomplished that I got her to clam down and that the ride ended on a good note.  Here are a couple pictures of her (again, these aren't from today):

























And this picture is just from a schooling show out at my barn 










Overall, I had a pretty good bay at the barn, other than the biting cold wind outside. I was wearing three layers, and that wasn't even enough! Georgia isn't usually this cold... I don't like it this cold! Hopefully it will warm up soon.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Awesome! Lovely ponies!


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

Love the horses! I look forward to following your journey!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

